# Clomid and discharge (sorry if TMI!!)



## FinnsMama (May 13, 2007)

I am currently on cycle 7 of 50mg clomid 

I have prevoiusley had day 21 bloods and my levels were way over 100 so was told it looked good, also had  day 13 scan showed 3 follies last month 

However I read you should normally have discharge around day 13 14 for ovulation, however for the [ast 2 months i have had heavy discharge days 22, 23 and 24 

I am puzzled!! any advise welcome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I would worry too much about your cervical mucus (cm).  This changes throughout your cycle due to the varying levels of hormones.  

Before ovulation, when oestrogen is higher, your cm will be more watery/lotiony and as ovulation approaches, it becomes thinner, clearer and stretchier (like raw egg white, hence the name "egg white cervical mucus")...this is the "fertile" mucus as it appears around ovulation and helps the sperm.

After ovulation, when progesterone is higher, your cm becomes thicker, stickier and creamier.

It sounds like you're getting more cm after you ovulate which is perfectly normal and nothing to worry about.

If you had 3 follicles at your scan and your cd21 progesterone was over 100 nmol/l then this is a good indication of healthy ovulation and that you may have released more than one egg.  Progesterone levels can't be used as indication of pregnancy as they can vary so much each month and between women.  I have naturally high levels (when tested were between 61 - 81 nmol/l) and when I took clomid to boost (release more eggs) a few years ago, my levels were 103 and 105 nmol/l and the 2 months I was tested and I too released 2 or 3 eggs each month I was on clomid (follicle tracking scans confirmed).

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## gerkin (May 1, 2007)

clomid makes your body ovulates at diff times some times 20 days or some times later depends how your body is reacting to it i get a discharge normally on day 19


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

when I took clomid (not sure if I ovulated - think not) but I had lots of white discharge that came latter part of my cycle, this is a side effect of clomid.  You can buy cheap internet ovulation sticks to test when you might ovulate, I would recommend something other than checking cervical mucous because the tests tell you a few days in advance.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

gerkin said:


> clomid makes your body ovulates at diff times some times 20 days or some times later depends how your body is reacting to it i get a discharge normally on day 19


Hi

You would "usually" ovulate around 5-9 days after taking the last clomid pill. Obviously we're all different so this can vary but if samstar had a progesterone blood test done on cd21 which showed a level of over 100 nmol/l then this would indicate that she ovulated around cd14.

As per my previous message, you may find that you have lots of cm on cd19 but you have cm throughout your cycle...it's just the "texture" (for want of a better word) that changes depending on the differing hormones ie oestrogen/progesterone.

Although for some women they may ovulate later than cd20, this is certainly not always the case....and isn't always down to clomid causing this.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

bottleofwater said:


> when I took clomid (not sure if I ovulated - think not) but *I had lots of white discharge that came latter part of my cycle, this is a side effect of clomid. * You can buy cheap internet ovulation sticks to test when you might ovulate, I would recommend something other than checking cervical mucous because the tests tell you a few days in advance.


I would say this was more because you ovulated and as a result of higher progesterone (released from corpus luteum, which is area of follicle where egg ruptured) rather than as a clomid "side effect"

OPKs aren't always reliable, especially if you have PCOS as they only detect the LH surge prior to ovulation (and you should ovulate around 36 hrs later)...with PCOS, because of the hormone imbalance (often higher LH) then this can mean OPKs are inaccurate.

I honestly wouldn't get too hung up on any of this...just try to have as much sex as possible from around cd10 onwards and fingers crossed you hit the fertile time !

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Natasha

Ok, I was sure I didn't ovulate though as my temps remained low between 36.3 and 36.5.  I had ovulation pains, not peak on the ovulation stick taken from day 10, pains were day 15.  So that's why I thought I didn't ovulate.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

The only way to confirm whether you ovulated or not is by having a progesterone blood test done at 7dpo and/or a scan which shows the corpus luteum ("yellow matter") which can be see to confirm that egg ruptured from dominant follicle.

I wouldn't rely much with OPKs...I only ever used them a few times when we very first started ttc and then I was told by fertility consultant (who was my endo consultant) that they were a waste of time and money !!  They did work for me but I took his advise and stopped using them...way too obsessive anyway !  Also, OPKs should be used from around 12pm onwards, not first thing in the morning.

Your cm does change throughout your cycle due to the hormones so this could well be what's happening.  If anything, the side effect of clomid is to "dry up" your cm rather than increase it...I never had a problem whilst on it although I know some women have had.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Natasha

Yes mine dried up but then I was on it too old, so never should have been given it. One of my consultants was horrified I was put on it. But thanks for the info, not that I will tempt it again. OK for the younger gals.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Why did your consultant say you shouldn't have been put on it ?  I've read of quite a few ladies who've been prescribed it in their 40's and been fine ?

I was 36 when prescribed it to boost and responded well...although sadly no BFPs !

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

I was told as you get older you have more lining issues and this further thins it as well as raises your FSH.  THere is some reports in the states that some women went into menopause on it, but this I read on forums not on scentific ones.  Alot of older women who have taken in America were furious as their FSH was raised (although temporarily in most cases).  I think the statistics are very low for 40's and pregnancy. It was my Miscarriage consultant who said it should never be prescribed.  But I also spoke to one FM here who is in Scotland and her clinic refuse to give it to anyone over 37 due to the same issues.


----------



## bottleofwater (Jun 19, 2007)

hi Natasha I found this question and answer

I have heard that Clomid is not recommended for women over 40. Why?

As women pass 35, many doctors do begin to be more cautious about using it for a couple of reasons. One, women approaching 40 tend to have more lining problems and Clomid can have deleterious effects on the lining. Secondly, if a woman is perimenopausal, the mechanism by which Clomid works is not always effective, because the body is somewhat inured to low Estradiol levels.

Clomid is an anti estrogen and consists of two isomers. The one is out of the system within a week of discontinuing clomid. The other hangs around for up to six weeks causing a lingering anti estrogen effect. Clomid notoriously causes diminished response of the lining to estrogen. Simply put, women with less than 3 follicles of greater than 15 mm and estrodiol level of below 400 pg/ml will likely not develop an adequate lining. That is why older women over 40 rarely if ever have a baby following Clomid. They are too resistant. Furthermore, given the buildup of the anti estrogen isomer, women who take Clomid for more than 3 months in a row , regardless of ovarian response will virtually always have a thin lining. Clomid acts in this way, as a relative contraceptive after 3 consecutive months of use, regardless of age or ovarian response.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Interesting 

As I mentioned, I was under 40 (36) when I was prescribed it back in 2005.  I never had an issue with my womb lining whilst on it.  I've since had quite a few FSH blood tests, as well as countless scans through IVF and FET to check womb lining and always been fine.  

My FSH levels have hardly changed through clomid and IVF...between 6.5 IU/l and 6.9 IU/l and only time I had a slight problem with my womb lining is with our 2nd natural FET where it took little longer to thicken up...was 7.1mm (I think) on cd14 which was day I ovulated, so I was prescribed additional progesterone to get it up to at least 8mm for ET.

Spose we're all different though so will respond in varying ways.

Take care
Natasha


----------

